# Anniversary



## Bobw235 (Aug 21, 2016)

It's hard to believe that 39 years ago today I married the woman who is still by my side today. She stuck with me through the difficult times, including a long and stressful career at two different law firms. She helped raise a son, who while no means perfect, is a good man and a great father to our grandkids.  Feeling really blessed that I found the love of my life at such an early age and that we're growing old together. We've started talking about something special for our 40th. Only a year to plan it.

My wife's parents, her little sister and her grandparents in the photo below. The place where we married is long gone, replace by apartments. The next day it was off to Bermuda and a stay at Elbow Beach.


----------



## ossian (Aug 21, 2016)

Congratulations to you pair. I hope that you have many more years together still. Make sure that your 40th is indeed a special one. :beerandwhistle:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy anniversary, Bob and Mrs Bob!


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 21, 2016)

Congratulations and a very happy anniversary to you both! Love the photos.


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

Congratulations to you both on your anniversary and on the longevity of your marriage. How lucky you are to have found each other!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy anniversary! Great photos.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I was lucky to have found her, then to have her stay with me through the difficult times in college (we are from different faiths and her parents didn't approve), and through all the ups and downs that marriage can bring. We were so young, but by the time we married had been together for four years, so we knew each other well. Never lived together before marriage, but spent plenty of weekends with each other. With all that can go wrong in a relationship over the years, it still boggles the mind that we're still together.  

Thinking of a big party next year, perhaps followed by a trip. I've suggested Hawaii and New Zealand as possibilities.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Anniversary Bob!


----------



## jnos (Aug 21, 2016)

Great photos, Bob. Congratulations! Your feeling of gratitude for what you have with her shines through. I'm betting she feels the same about you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy anniversary Bob, love your photos, that's a lovely lady you have there!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 21, 2016)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the kind wishes. It is surreal to look back over so many years and know I've been with the same person for so long. So many marriages fail for various reasons, but I lucked out. I'm the only one in my family who has had a lasting marriage and I look at that with a sense of pride.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Anniversary......yes, a long lasting marriage is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2016)

Next year, Mustique!

http://www.mustique-island.com/villa/les-jolies-eaux


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 21, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Next year, Mustique!
> 
> http://www.mustique-island.com/villa/les-jolies-eaux



Oh that does look inviting!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 21, 2016)

Congrats!   We who have been married this long are few and far between nowadays.   My husband and I will hit year #42 in November, we're going to Maui for 2 weeks (not really a biggie, we've been going since 1993), but 2 weeks is a long time to be there.    2/2018 we are planning on New Zealand.   Life is short, should always enjoy it and celebrate.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh I just love those pictures!!! My brother got married in '72, it looks like you borrowed some of our relatives Happy Anniversary and Many Many More


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy anniversary, and congratulations on your long lasting marriage, Bob.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 22, 2016)

Congratulations!   We're reaching 43 years next month and I recon she deserves Olympic gold for putting up with me !   We missed celebrating our 25th as I was in Florida on business, but for 40, we had a nice holiday in the Netherlands.  We're not one for parties, but if we're lucky enough to see 50 years,  we might have a family get together...

At my parents' 50th. anniversary do, I mentioned to my brother that it reminded me of my own wedding where I only knew about half the people there.  He just replied cynically that I was lucky I knew that many!


----------



## Manatee (Aug 22, 2016)

We got married after I got out of the Navy, 57 years ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 23, 2016)

Happy Anniversary...

Sept 14 will be 53 for us....


----------

